# New horse & he dislikes to be bridled



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

I need a few ideas with regards to my new horse. I've had him 3 and a half weeks now. When I tried him before I bought him, I noticed he stood in the back of the stable to be tacked up but didn't think too much of it until now. I ride him 4 times a week and spend time with him everyday. When he sees me coming with his at tack, he automatically moves away and stands in the back of the stable. This week he has started to swing his head around a bit but then give in fairly quickly but today it took 2 attempts to put his bridle on with him throwing his head in the air and not allowing me to put his bit in or put it over his ears. I don't want to have a big fight with him as we are still getting to know each other. So how can I resolve this without the problem becoming worse and worse? Apart from this he is absolutely fine in every other way.


----------



## cellie (12 February 2014)

I had this with new horse he was sore his teeth had never been done.Have you had teeth checked. I had to strip his bridle down in end as he was so frightened and  built his confidence back up , poor lad was expecting pain.


----------



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

I had his saddle and bridle new, fitted by a saddler and I had his teeth checked when I bought him and they were fine.


----------



## caileag (12 February 2014)

Mine was a bit like that. I just started doing it a stage at a time by putting the reins over his head then giving him a rub and letting him relax. Then moving on to putting the bit in and getting it over his ears then a bit of a rub and relax before doing up the noseband etc. I think i was is such a rush to get on and ride my new hprse and being all fingers and thumbs that I was probably  really annoying him. Not to mention accidentally pulling his chin hair into the bargain ! All much more relaxed now.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

what bit do you ride him in?


----------



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

It's a loose ring French link.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

if it is a new issue that is getting worse then maybe ask if someone (calm and quiet) who is experienced with bitting youngsters can watch you bridle him to see if they can shed any light on what is causing the problem/how it can be resolved if they can see no issue then I would ask a vet to come and check the horse over and explain the issues you are having. I would do this asap so you still have some come back if a health issue is found


----------



## oldie48 (12 February 2014)

Actually I wonder if he's testing boundaries. If teeth, tack etc are all fine I'd be inclined to be a bit more assertive with him. It's bad manners not to accept the bridle and if you are sure there's not a pain related issue with him, then I'd expect him to do as he's told. I know from a previous thread that you've had some confidence issues in riding, these will translate to other areas and frankly need to be nipped in the bud


----------



## ezililaur (12 February 2014)

My mare was like this when I got her and she got progressively worse.

As you have, I had her teeth looked at and any physical issues ruled out.

I purchased some of those minty likit bars. Rubbing a piece all over her bit. I would sometimes just put the reins over her head, praise her then take them off. Then sometimes put her bridle on and leave her for a few minutes then take it off. 

I stopped using the likits bar and then used an extra strong mint as a treat for taking the bit. This helped her salivate and relax.

With my mare, it was the whole bridling process. She didn't like having the bridle put over her ears either.

She now readily accepts the bridle and actually seeks the bit out before I'm ready to put it in her mouth!


----------



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

Your right I have had confidence issues Oldie48! Ive been trying to do every thing I can about reading up on anything im not sure about and im feeling much better about things. Ive been making sure that when I enter his stable he doesn't evade my space by moving into it and ive been making sure I move him away from me as much as I can and need to, and he has accepted this. If he has stepped into my space for what ever reason then ive moved him away. On the days that I ride him and he is in the stable he usually has a haynet given to him before I arrive so this definitely makes him worse. He seems to be bolshie over his food. So I will make sure I remove this in future before I get his tack. He could be just testing the boundaries as you say. I don't think we have bonded yet, but he does try very hard when he is ridden. He is definitely getting the idea now when he is ridden that he should be more on the bit rather than a giraffe. Today I decided that he definitely needs a schooling whip to tap him up which I wouldn't of thought about before so he must be getting a bit more complacent. Maybe he doesn't like the idea of hard work, I just don't know?


----------



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

ezililaur said:



			My mare was like this when I got her and she got progressively worse.

As you have, I had her teeth looked at and any physical issues ruled out.

I purchased some of those minty likit bars. Rubbing a piece all over her bit. I would sometimes just put the reins over her head, praise her then take them off. Then sometimes put her bridle on and leave her for a few minutes then take it off. 

I stopped using the likits bar and then used an extra strong mint as a treat for taking the bit. This helped her salivate and relax.

With my mare, it was the whole bridling process. She didn't like having the bridle put over her ears either.

She now readily accepts the bridle and actually seeks the bit out before I'm ready to put it in her mouth!
		
Click to expand...

That's a great answer. So do you think I need to bridle him more often? Just doing things bit by bit literally. Even when im not planning on riding him that day?


----------



## ezililaur (12 February 2014)

Well that's what I did. I would sometimes just put the bridle on and let her carry on with her hay net whilst I pottered with something else. That way, she didn't associate the bridle with being ridden. Funny thing was, we only hack out and she loves it. As your boy is, under saddle she's a dream.

It does sound like he is testing boundaries. My mare did as you describe! Trying to step into my space etc. You're doing the right think by making sure he doesn't do that.
You haven't had him long at all so he probably is testing.

She was girthy too and wouldn't stand still to be saddled. I'd put it on her back and she'd be moving around. Grooming? Forget it! It would be a case of me chasing her around the stable with a brush! I began to get more assertive. I wasn't very confident in the beginning and she knew it! She is much better now. She was 6 when I got her and she is 10 this year. She has mellowed with age but she also knows that she can't get away with bad manners any more! She is a much more pleasurable horse to be around!


----------



## ezililaur (12 February 2014)

Another thing you could do is to ask someone who is more confident to try to tack him up.

I did that and the other person didn't have a problem! 

That's when I decided, I needed to be much more assertive!


----------



## Secondtimearound (12 February 2014)

I would definitely be interested to see what he does with someone else tacking him up because then you know if its you or not! Im hoping he doesn't hate me! Its a bit hard because he is on livery where they muck him out and feed him so he sees me every day and he is probably wondering what im going to do to him that day. I always make sure I give him a good groom, talk to him and give him a bit of a massage before I ride him. I will see if I can find someone to help me. I have a lesson tomorrow morning so the first thing I will do is take his haynet out, so he is not distracted, then see what he does.


----------



## ezililaur (12 February 2014)

It probably is just you not feeling confident as it was with me.

Just spending time with him, as you are, will help. Just enjoy getting to know one another.

Good luck!


----------



## oldie48 (13 February 2014)

Hi don't fall into the trap of attributing human emotions to horses, he's your horse not your friend, he won't hate you for being his leader, he'll respect you for it. Just in case anyone thinks I'm advocating beating him up etc, i'm not but he does need to understand where he is in the pecking order and it's below you or unfortunately you will find his bad behaviour may escalate. He doesn't sound like a "naughty" horse but he does seem to have a "bit about him" and it's quite natural for him to test the boundaries. You sound as if you have experienced help to call upon, ask them to show you how to deal with a horse that won't accept the bridle. I suspect firm handling and a growl is all that is needed though.



Secondtimearound said:



			I would definitely be interested to see what he does with someone else tacking him up because then you know if its you or not! Im hoping he doesn't hate me! Its a bit hard because he is on livery where they muck him out and feed him so he sees me every day and he is probably wondering what im going to do to him that day. I always make sure I give him a good groom, talk to him and give him a bit of a massage before I ride him. I will see if I can find someone to help me. I have a lesson tomorrow morning so the first thing I will do is take his haynet out, so he is not distracted, then see what he does.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 February 2014)

Is he ear shy? I have one that is and bridling became much, much easier when I started to undo one of the cheekpieces and put his bridle on like a headcollar - so no ear squashing.


----------



## sarahann1 (13 February 2014)

oldie48 said:



			Hi don't fall into the trap of attributing human emotions to horses, he's your horse not your friend, he won't hate you for being his leader, he'll respect you for it. Just in case anyone thinks I'm advocating beating him up etc, i'm not but he does need to understand where he is in the pecking order and it's below you or unfortunately you will find his bad behaviour may escalate. He doesn't sound like a "naughty" horse but he does seem to have a "bit about him" and it's quite natural for him to test the boundaries. You sound as if you have experienced help to call upon, ask them to show you how to deal with a horse that won't accept the bridle. I suspect firm handling and a growl is all that is needed though.
		
Click to expand...

This completely.

My wee cob was a total pig to bridle when I 1st started working with him, he'd clamp his teeth right shut, never mind a finger in the side of his mouth, I had to use my thumb pressed into his tongue! 

There was nothing wrong with him at all, he's was trying it on. Over time with perseverance and patience it got much, much better. 

Since you've ruled out teeth etc, just keep doing it, put it on every day, even if your not going to ride. Remember, you're in charge, you set the rules, horses NEED rules. Take time, and have a smile on your face, it doesn't matter if it takes 30mins to do it, smile all the way, even if you have to give a wee growl, do it with a smiley face. Forcing the smile will in the end help you have a real smile and put the nerves to bed.

Good luck.


----------



## JDH01 (14 February 2014)

I have had 3 horses who have done this within a month of moving to me.  In my experience take it steady and
dont over estimate how long it takes them to settle. I was calm and steady and made working fun for a while, whilst we got to know each other.  Calm steady and dont rush. I also gave treats to get the bit in which I wouldnt normally di


----------



## Secondtimearound (14 February 2014)

Today he tried it on and we started with reins over the neck absolutely fine, then he spun round 360 and I just followed him calmly and he gave up after that and I bridled him fine without any food in the way. He did however decide to play up at the mounting block. It took me 5 times to turn him round to get on after him moving sideways to get away from me and then I called in help to hold him. So I think he is definitely trying to push the boundaries and see who is boss.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 February 2014)

Its not always assertiveness, there was one mare in our yard which had issues, and she would only let me put the bridle on, the Head Lad [six foot tall] could not manage it, but she was happy to let me.
I did not use lickits [racehorses don't get weird foods], I was always gentle with her whereas the lad who rode her sometimes was rough, and she just would not have it.
To put the bridle on, hold it in your left hand halfway down and hold the bit open, thus forming a triangle, gently bring the bit to the mouth the arm is round under the jaw, the hand will be on the top of the face. I have seen people trying to put a bridle on holding it away from the face, and sort of pulling it upwards, this will not work.
If she is backing off in the stable it makes me think she is frightened not testing boundaries. Ask her to come to you rather than force her back.  I would put something nice on the bit, also make sure it is not freezing cold.
Ask your instructor to help you. You really can't learn everything by trial and error with this type of horse. Try not to make an issue out of everything!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (14 February 2014)

Secondtimearound said:



			Today he tried it on and we started with reins over the neck absolutely fine, then he spun round 360 and I just followed him calmly and he gave up after that and I bridled him fine without any food in the way. He did however decide to play up at the mounting block. It took me 5 times to turn him round to get on after him moving sideways to get away from me and then I called in help to hold him. So I think he is definitely trying to push the boundaries and see who is boss.
		
Click to expand...

Well done with the bridling... He sounds so much like my horse when I first met him. Now, same thing with the mounting block keep calmly putting him back where he needs to be, big pats when he gets it right... You are making great progress!


----------

